# Hallmarks?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello 

I was hoping that maybe some of you out there would reconigze theese hallmarks???

Perhaps you have come across them befor from previous experience or studies.

Any opinions or views would be great.

Many thank's

Rob










Image not available


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Well, the .585 means that its 14 Carat gold. Its difficult to make out the bottom one, but if it's like an offset Omega mark it could be a millennium mark from Dublin (a letter M melded into a numeral 2) and the Squirrel mark makes it Swiss.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

To late to edit, but the bottom Omega-ish one will be the Constellation of Leo import mark for London after 1906


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.

I was told that it was a French made watch, early 19th century.

If it has the squirrel hallmark could it still be French or has the seller little or no experience and made a mistake?

I appreciate your reply


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

If you google for squirrel +hallmark the general consensus seems to be that its a Swiss mark.

Still wish I could see the bottom import mark clearer, its hard to tell exactly what it is, but if it is the omega symbol with a line under it, then it will be Sheffield after 1906


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

No probz mate, sound.

Yeah it's tricky trying to photograph anything like this up close.

Ive been trying the squirrel hallmark search on the net, mixed results if im honest.

Thank's again


----------

